# Nutsy Nerve Notes



## Guest (Dec 4, 2002)

I thought it might be upbeat to start a thread here for anyone who is interested to post any simple remedies they might have for helping to quell some of the little anxieties that crop up in our lives from time to time.Example:Waiting in line at the grocery store. This drives me nuts... anyone else? I mean why is it I always have to get stuck behind the one who wants a price check done on 3 or 4 of the items in their cart... then they want to know why they can't cash their 3rd party check in the line....they forgot their check book.... don't no what a check card is.... and spend about 6 or 7 minutes digging in the bottom of their purse or wallet looking for the exact change... only to discover that one of their coupons was not acceptable so now they need to borrow $2 from you????????It is me.... or does anyone else want to tear their hair out when this happens and how do you handle it?







Evie


----------



## hunter3000 (Apr 30, 2002)

with me its driving,or others lack there of,i can be in the best mood ever,then drive for 15 minutes then im ready for a straight jacket,im still looking for the cure...


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2002)

Ahah Darren! Another victim of the other guy's "ROAD RAGE".I'm not sure what's worse...... rude drivers or Paul Harvey. But that's the rest of the story.Something that really bugs the daylights out of me is when a group of teenagers pulls up and their car stereo is blasting out grunge (Nirvana) at 14 million decibels when I am trying to listen to Vince Gill.Now I suppose you're going to tell me that you're 19 and and Nirvana is "bad" ????!!!!







Evie


----------



## hunter3000 (Apr 30, 2002)

im 35,not into nirvana,a little limp bizket rocks though,ill keep it down to 13 million decibels for u







wait a minute,,..... ???vince gill??? ,im some glad your joking,whew!!!! lol


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I hate standing in line and then having annoying kids around (like screaming their lungs out). The bad part is that I do not have a remedy for that,







. Breath, breath, breath...


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I too have a bit of a problem while driving. What makes me tap my nails is waiting in line while trying to get out of a shopping parking lot, although I do occasionally see a bit of humor. The morning after Thanksgiving at the Wal-Mart sale, I am waiting for the cop to release our lane, these two little elderly ladies from a near by town pull into the lot, turn down the wrong entrance to park, with three cars coming toward her. The guy she meets head on first is shaking his fist and waving to GO BACK!! She just inches on up closer and waves as if he just MIGHT be making a move on her. This continues for the three minutes I am sitting there. By the time I got to the main entrance, I was feeling sorry for her, mad at the guy, and ready to run over the cop!!!!


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

You may hate me, but not to much bothers me. I dont even care about being on line. I just grab a magazine and read while I wait. Of course my kid always finds a way.O yea I hate when Im searching on the computer and a stupid advertisement pops up then it freezes my computer.


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

I just remembered another one. I hate when there traffic and some dimwit decides to drive up that breakdown lane. I get so mad because I think what if an ambulance wanted to get through and this idiot is stopping him. So than I think I should act like my car broke down and jump in that lane real quick. Of course I would couse and accident, but everybody would think it was him because he shouldnt have done that. Dont worry I dont have the nerve.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2002)

Darren, Old lady here.... gimme a break....







Only 13 million decibels? C'mon, you can do better than that !"Limp Bisket"...... I must be getting old







Evie


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2002)

Regarding driving, I think the one thing that drives me the most insane is having to drive into constructions zones and wait and wait and wait and wait until the lights change 14 times so that I can get through a single intersection. Hovercraft, anyone?Then there are those snow 'n ice days when most people are being carefully and slowing down.... and then someone going 90 miles an hour weaves and barrels around everyone so that they can hurry up and get to the next red light.


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

My biggest pet peeve is stupid people in general and I don't mean learning disabled. My second peeve would be screaming kids in stores. My children were raised to be considerate of other people around them. I never ever had a kid scream in a store. My parents had also raised me to be considerate of others. If one of my children would've cried, I would have left immeadiately rather than "shop for another hour". (I work retail. I see this a lot)


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

Im gonna shut up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2002)

I'll never forget when my son was about 18 months old... and we were shopping for groceries... when a strange walked up and started to speak to him, first my son looked at me... then he gazed intently at the stranger...... and as clear as a bell he said "A Vacuum"Sorta took the problem right with it.







Evie


----------



## BuzWeaver (Dec 9, 2002)

Nirvana's MTV Unplugged is excellent. LIke the old saying goes "My life would be great if it weren't for other people getting in the way."


----------

